# Wood Species ID?



## jimskio (Feb 8, 2010)

Good Morning All,

First time post but I have been lurking for a while. I have been given some wood that no one knows what it is. All that I know about it is that it came off of a ship at the local port. It averages about 7/8"x6"x6-1/2'. It looks nice and if I want more I can get all I want. The stamp on it is BR-014, MB....... 

Thanks For any info,
jimskio


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome, where's "local" (east coast, west coast ? assuming you are in the US)...that is what I do when I don't have an answer, I answer the question with a question. :detective:


----------



## jimskio (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry Daren,

I am in Savannah, Ga. I was told that this wood came in on a ship. That is all I know about it.

jimskio


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*wood*

Looks like luan maghogany to me, if you go to homedepot or menards look at there 1/4 or 1/2 inch maghogany plywood and see if it looks the same.


----------



## Apple Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree the pink board has the look of laun. I have seen laun from pink to brown, if the open grain is the same on all three you have some nice laun.


----------



## jimskio (Feb 8, 2010)

Logger, thanks for the information.
Apple Ridgerunner, I will be planing the rest of the wood but I have ended up with 63 pieces of that same size along with 4 of them 2-1/2"x2-1/2"x80". I have read that it is not the best wood but hey it was free. :thumbsup: 

Thanks,
jimskio


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*wood*

That stuff would make great drawer boxes, cant beat FREE:thumbsup:


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

If you really had to know, I think Michigan State has a wood ID service for a few dollars. I think wood ID kits can be found at http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/research/centers/woodanatomy/wood_idkits.php as well.
Rich


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I know this post is old, but since it was brought up again, I have seen a lot of pallet materials that I've found that are from Brasil with the same markings on them. I don't know the wood type, but that may narrow down the region of origin.


----------



## jimskio (Feb 8, 2010)

Whatever this stuff is it is really hard. Just a few pieces through the planer and the blades were very, very dull.

jimskio


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm so jealousss. Iuno if it's just me but You can never have enough wood!! The one piece first struck me to be mahogany. The others... Hmm


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

From the color of the first piece, I'd say there's at least a remote chance that it's some form of Eucalyptus (of which genus there are approximately 8 zillion wood-producing species, mostly in Australia), but the graininess is more suggestive of luan, as others have said.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

reberly said:


> If you really had to know, I think Michigan State has a wood ID service for a few dollars. I think wood ID kits can be found at http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/research/centers/woodanatomy/wood_idkits.php as well.
> Rich


On the "wood ID kits" listed there, I can say the following:

First, they are not "kits" they are just samples of various species.

The IWCS has by far the most extensive set of samples but these are provided to the society for free by the members and they often tend to be castoffs that are not at all representative of the species they purport to be, and are in many cases of absolutely crap quality. My site is littered with these (and my pointed comments to that effect), although to be fair I have to add that over half of the samples were OK and a few were even quite good.

Eisenbrand Hardwoods has a less extensive set of woods available but what they DO send (well, what they sent me anyway) is absolutely the best quality samples I can imagine ... VERY clean, well produced samples that are very representative of the species.

The Educational Lumber Company has been out of business for at least 10 years.

The other two I'm not familiar with.

Paul


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Paul might be onto something with the Eucalyptus. The second picture looks a lot like some of the Honeylocust I've milled also, except the grain seems to be too open. I can't decipher the lumber marks in the third picture but it would be interesting to find out the country of origin that uses them. 






.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It does look a lot like Eucalyptus. I'm still drying some from a tree that came down from Wilma. I've retrieved some "free" wood at Port Everglades from piles that were abandoned. Some of it is indistinguishable specifically, and there has been Sugar Pine and Parana Pine that looks like that sample.












 









.


----------

